# How do I get access to the RC section?



## HEISENBERG (Nov 4, 2021)

To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
Write applications for an invitation here.


----------



## rickyrick

I apply to get access.Hope to be an active participant of this forum and contribute as much as i can and is in my knowledge.


----------



## HEISENBERG

rickyrick said:


> I apply to get access.Hope to be an active participant of this forum and contribute as much as i can and is in my knowledge.



rickyrickCongratulations!
You have gained access to the RC section. Please leave a review here after reading.


----------



## Kai

hey i discover your forum on dread i know a little bit of chemistry i think we should get along with everyone


----------



## Gus

hello, i would like access to the RC section as well please, and this place will be my homepage thank you


----------



## HEISENBERG

Gus said:


> hello, i would like access to the RC section as well please, and this place will be my homepage thank you



GusHello. This is the first time we have seen you. Spend more time with us if you want an invitation to the RC section.


----------



## MuricanSpirit

I would like to get read permissions. I cant contribute much anyway.


----------



## HEISENBERG

ArsoleDickite said:


> I would like to get read permissions. I cant contribute much anyway.



ArsoleDickiteWelcome!
Please leave a review here after reading.


----------



## MuricanSpirit

Cool. There are several cannabinoid synthesis recipes there as well. Exactly what I hoped for. Not a lot of synthesis recipes compared to the rest of the site but if I understand it correctly those are only the yet unknown (highly experimental?).

Of course I rather prefer "real THC" (any psychoactive cannabinoid produced in the natural cannabis plant - synthesized or not doesn't matter to me).


----------



## ghr

I'm new here on the forum, I came from the dread of the beginning after the synthetic cannabinoids that I already work here in my country, but we've been facing problems with the mdma that the laboratories have been producing (if you want to see the topic I created about) I've been studying the basics of chemistry and I'm having access to certain raw materials, looking for more information to apply myself to it, I thank you for your attention.


----------



## HEISENBERG

ArsoleDickite said:


> but if I understand it correctly those are only the yet unknown (highly experimental?).



ArsoleDickiteyes


----------



## Gus

fair


----------



## Constantylious777

As a vendor I really wanna get an permission to have an access!


----------



## HEISENBERG

Constantylious777 said:


> As a vendor I really wanna get an permission to have an access!



Constantylious777You will get access as soon as you become a seller on the forum.


----------



## logan collins

HEISENBERG said:


> To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
> The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
> Write applications for an invitation here.



HEISENBERG


----------



## HEISENBERG

@logan collins Hello. This is the first time we have seen you. Spend more time with us if you want an invitation to the RC section.


----------



## o0oo0o

Hi there.. Long time listener, first time caller so to speak.. Great site.. Like Hive but less trolls... Kudos.. Keen to earn my stripes and get some RC access..


----------



## onionexpress

Hello i would like to get access. Thanks a lot


----------



## HEISENBERG

For those just looking for access to the RC section, we may consider access on a paid basis.


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

You can list all the requirements for the applicant, after the fulfillment of which access to the RC group will be obtained ???


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 4, 2021)

To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
Write applications for an invitation here.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Dec 9, 2021)

Hans-Dietrich said:


> You can list all the requirements for the applicant, after the fulfillment of which access to the RC group will be obtained ???



Hans-DietrichAdequate activity on the forum in a sufficient amount
Account older than 1 month
Or on commercial terms, the cost of access $1000.
Users already have access to RC can confirm that the information that is placed there is worth this money.


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

If it does not bother you, please specify what is meant by "Adequate activity on the forum in sufficient quantity" and how much is considered sufficient ?


----------



## HEISENBERG

Hans-Dietrich said:


> If it does not bother you, please specify what is meant by "Adequate activity on the forum in sufficient quantity" and how much is considered sufficient ?



Hans-DietrichOh, that's very subjective. 
I pay attention primarily to the "quality" of the questions/answers/posts.
Quantitative values are secondary


----------



## HEISENBERG

Hans-Dietrich said:


> If it does not bother you, please specify what is meant by "Adequate activity on the forum in sufficient quantity" and how much is considered sufficient ?



Hans-DietrichWe can also give access to the RC section to users who are producers/chemists/reagent suppliers/influencers of the target audience (we are also willing to pay for our forum advertising to them).
In general, we are open to cooperation and in search of traffic to attract the target audience.


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

No problem. I'll post some stuff here. I think the audience will be interested.


----------



## perri

experienced usa based importer/distributor out of the game a moment, would love access to supply of alpha pyros and flourinated amphetamines. can contribute my own 2 cents on various topics. just found this place, consider me someone interested in research of all sorts, especially cathinone and tryptamine related things..


----------



## xiluh

I'm here to learn knowledge and share.
Nothing better than that, whoever admin, hopefully always healthy wherever you are, god bless u sir


----------



## xiluh

I'm from indonesia by the way..
Nice to meet u all


----------



## onionexpress

HEISENBERG said:


> For those just looking for access to the RC section, we may consider access on a paid basis.



HEISENBERGThat sounds fair im interesting, please let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## Gus

I have access to the RC section, the infromation there is worth far more then $1000,


----------



## onionexpress

Excellent work, very informative worth every amount! Thanks to all of you !


----------



## battman23

HI
is it possible to have an invite for RC CHEMS plz


----------



## HEISENBERG

battman23 said:


> HI
> is it possible to have an invite for RC CHEMS plz



battman23


HEISENBERG said:


> Adequate activity on the forum in a sufficient amount
> Account older than 1 month
> Or on commercial terms, the cost of access $1000.
> Users already have access to RC can confirm that the information that is placed there is worth this money.


----------



## MuricanSpirit

I can confirm they have synthesis for a non indole based cannabinoids which would make them legal in Germany, Switzerland who have anti substance group laws - potentially legal in any country with an "anti substance law" hence those cannabinoids are probably legal world wide


----------



## soldout

From ad on dread.
Hope that's help


----------



## Uncle Lee

I would like to apply for access to the RC board. I would like to contribute what I know about secret chemistry techniques and resources, I would love to help newbees with their problems, and I enjoy discussing new processes for making drugs with secret chemists from around the world, I have written an interesting article here

A gift for secret chemistry lovers - some books that I think are suitable for you


----------



## deinemudda69 (Jan 3, 2022)

Dear members,

i would like to share some information with you but I don't want the information to be accessible for everyone in the internet.

I am very new to this forum but already contributed a novel method for borohydride synthesis.

Please give me access to the RC area so i can post more sensitive information there. I am of course also very curious what i will find in the RC area.

Kind regards


----------



## HEISENBERG

deinemudda69 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> i would like to share some information with but I don't want the information to be acessible for everyone in the internet.
> 
> ...



deinemudda69Send me personal messages with the information you would like to post there.


----------



## Honolulu98

I really love this forum, I know I haven't been around for a long time but you have seen me spend almost all day connecting reading and trying to understand.

I would love to have access to the RC section and explore its content. I am new to chemistry and I really feel that I have connected with this world and I believe that this forum will be my new family @HEISENBERG


----------



## dekrepid

Hello I hope to bring 10yr+ experience to the table, I would very much like an invitation to the rc section please.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 4, 2021)

To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
Write applications for an invitation here.


----------



## Pineapple Czar (Jan 12, 2022)

I actually found your site on the clearnet while searching for some more information on the Kodachi distro. Which I might add I found. The write up you had detailing Kodachi was fucking great! I have not seen anyone other than the DEV himself cover that distro in such detail. Thank you for putting in the time and energy to put that huge thread together. it was a nice surprise to find some solid info on it for a change and not the typical bs Ive found.

While i"m here I would like to take a gander at the RC section if at all possible. total transparency I am not a chemist but I just started to get back into the RC scene and nothing ive found so far has really been any good..I see you mentioned paid access.. how bad will that hurt my xmr wallet if I should be so inclined?

Regardless of the invite though, thanks for the Kodachi write up it was outstanding.


----------



## sirmtr

hello from dread I found you, I also want access rc section please I am from Europe and I can move quickly in the area of Europe to transport products , and I am also interested in new partners and businesses


----------



## diogenes

Dear Heisenberg, I would be delighted to get access to the RC forum. I am just posting this request here to indicate my interest, I`ll come back again later if you think I need some more activity on the forum before getting access. If I can do anything in exchange do let me know, I`m more than happy to write a review etc. (I`m active on dread). This website is truly amazing, I`m just a bit concerned about the clearnet presence, that it will draw unwanted attention and it will be taken down. Stay safe.


----------



## HEISENBERG

Pineapple Czar said:


> how bad will that hurt my xmr wallet if I should be so inclined?



Pineapple Czar$1000


----------



## HEISENBERG

Dear friends!
As a reminder, there are only 2 conditions for free access to the RC section
- Have an account older than 1 month from the date of registration
- Actively contribute to the development of the forum (to write high-quality posts, in any other ways to help the development of the forum)


----------



## sirmtr

yes what exactly it is and what information we have access to after the invitation received ? 
I could pay monthly, in my opinion a monthly subscription must be made, or donate for the site and for the development of the community


----------



## HEISENBERG

sirmtr said:


> yes what exactly it is and what information we have access to after the invitation received ?



sirmtrSince we communicate with you, I know your interests. You'll find the option of synthesizing legal cannabinoid there. It's legal all over the world.
But it won't be as powerful. It is almost unrealistic to find noids in terms of power close to what you want.


----------



## sirmtr

HEISENBERG said:


> Since we communicate with you, I know your interests. You'll find the option of synthesizing legal cannabinoid there. It's legal all over the world.
> But it won't be as powerful. It is almost unrealistic to find noids in terms of power close to what you want.



HEISENBERGThank you very much sir


----------



## NashvilleDude

I know I am new but I too would love to view it over. I gave up 5+ years of my life to the feds for the scene so feel I paid a little more than most. As paperwork would clearly say, not a single arrest made from any info obtained from my arrest. Not me, not ever and I can still stand proud unlike other clowns of the day. When my time is right I would love to see what it offers. If mods are from back in the early 2010 2011 2012's I can prove who I was on the scene then.....


----------



## Banderas

Hello, I am a newbie, requesting access. I can learn a lot, maybe add something. Greetings


----------



## Hedgie

I am really enjoying exploring this forum so far. I really like that it is geared directly towards the clandestine chemist. I am a big proponent of dispersing chemical knowledge, I think synthesis information as well as chemical safety should be easily accessible for everyone. I am also interested in various research compounds, what do I need to do to gain access to the RC Section?


----------



## French chocolate

I can’t contribute much to this forum as I am trying to learn a lot , is it possible to be able to read through the RC section


----------



## DeepSpace9

Hey everyone, I am an active dread user, sad to see whm go, but impressed with how professionally it left. I think this community is beautiful and I would like to be a part of it. I am just saying hello primarly, but also asserting that I will be here for the long haul.

If I can be of service let me know.

Best,


----------



## scootchycat

HEISENBERG said:


> To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
> The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
> Write applications for an invitation here.



HEISENBERGI'd like an invitation to the RC section but do not mind waiting either as I"m brand new here and this is my first comment. My interest is primarily general knowledge leading to harm reduction through reagent testing etc. I'm not so interested in synthesis anymore as so many interesting substances are available to purchase on the darknet and clearnet.

I read about Breaking Bad forums here: https://darkweblink.com/directory/listing/breaking-bad/


----------



## Montecristo

I Would love access to have a read! Thanks!


----------



## millionmind22

I’ve been active with you bro. Can I get a invite?


----------



## madmaximus

I would like to get an access because its really hard here to deal with RC ban in Netherlands and there is nowhere cannabinoids to purachase . Thanks !


----------



## layman

HEISENBERG said:


> - Have an account older than 1 month from the date of registration



HEISENBERG
I'd like to get access!


----------



## HEISENBERG

layman said:


> I'd like to get access!



laymanYou have insufficient activity on the forum at the moment.


----------



## Luphozi69

Are there more than just cannabinoids featured in the RC section?


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 4, 2021)

To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
Write applications for an invitation here.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Feb 1, 2022)

Luphozi69 said:


> Are there more than just cannabinoids featured in the RC section?



Luphozi69This section is actively developing. We mainly talk about cannabinoids there, but there are other substances as well.


----------



## Montecristo

I’d love an invite if possible. 
thanks


----------



## HEISENBERG

thatfella said:


> I’d love an invite if possible.
> thanks



thatfellaGave you access, check it out.


----------



## Montecristo

HEISENBERG said:


> Gave you access, check it out.



HEISENBERGAwesome thanks!!


----------



## madmaximus

I'd like to get access, thanks !


----------



## sizofrexx

I want to access the rc section, you are a very good forum thank you for giving us this opportunity


----------



## French chocolate

Can I also apply to gain access to this Rc forum?


----------



## HEISENBERG

madmaximus said:


> I'd like to get access, thanks !



madmaximusGave you access. Check


maz03333 said:


> Can I also apply to gain access to this Rc forum?





sizofrexx said:


> I want to access the rc section, you are a very good forum thank you for giving us this opportunity


You are in a hurry, spend more time on the forum, be more active.


----------



## beetlebb

Hey H, sending a What's Up for RC access.
Thanks


----------



## HEISENBERG

beetlebb said:


> Hey H, sending a What's Up for RC access.
> Thanks



beetlebbGave you access. Check


----------



## beetlebb

thanks, much appreciated H


----------



## b4rney

Hi, I would very much appreciate access to the RC forum to hopefully educate myself more and share my experiences. Thank you.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Feb 14, 2022)

b4rney said:


> Hi, I would very much appreciate access to the RC forum to hopefully educate myself more and share my experiences. Thank you.



b4rneyAt this point, I can only offer you access for $1000.


----------



## sirmtr

I was active, and I have an account for more than a month, can I access now?


----------



## HEISENBERG

sirmtr said:


> I was active, and I have an account for more than a month, can I access now?



sirmtrNot at this time.


----------



## a114488

HEISENBERG said:


> Dear friends!
> As a reminder, there are only 2 conditions for free access to the RC section
> - Have an account older than 1 month from the date of registration
> - Actively contribute to the development of the forum (to write high-quality posts, in any other ways to help the development of the forum)



HEISENBERGI'd like to get accessI'd like to get access


----------



## HEISENBERG

a114488 said:


> I'd like to get accessI'd like to get access



a114488Gave you access. Check


----------



## a114488

Thank you very much



HEISENBERG said:


> Gave you access. Check



HEISENBERG


----------



## madmoney69

Hello.
Would like to get access. Thank You in advance.


----------



## khundongdong

hi there, could i get invites to the RC section please


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 4, 2021)

To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
Write applications for an invitation here.


----------



## Doxi999 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hello there,
I would like access to the "RC section", obviously my registration is not 1 month old, but i'm here since the beginning of this forum in guest mode ( Guess I was too lazy to create an account ). I'm willing to share all my knowledge to this community


----------



## cantgetitright

Hello. Just wanted to say high and introduce myself. CGIR at your service. im a veteran of the war on drugs. as are most of us here i imagine. I have experience with synths, extractions, purification, procurement, cultivation, etc. If i can help anyone dont hesitate to ask. one day ill have rc access and ill really be able to shine. have a day yall.


----------



## HEISENBERG

madmoney69 said:


> Hello.
> Would like to get access. Thank You in advance.



madmoney69Gave you access. Check


----------



## x9Ev3nTh0riz0n9x

Good evening everyone. You may call me Walt. I grew up learning how to do reductions of pseudo in a Birch reduction (modified using Li instead of Na). I would love to learn some of the newer methods out there and would like to request access to research chemicals. Great to see a site such as this, I am looking forward to learning much!


----------



## HEISENBERG

WalterWhiteNH3 said:


> Good evening everyone. You may call me Walt. I grew up learning how to do reductions of pseudo in a Birch reduction (modified using Li instead of Na). I would love to learn some of the newer methods out there and would like to request access to research chemicals. Great to see a site such as this, I am looking forward to learning much!



WalterWhiteNH3Please read above, we've talked many times about the terms of access to RC. You can't access it yet, but everything is in your hands.


----------



## x9Ev3nTh0riz0n9x

HEISENBERG said:


> Oh, that's very subjective.
> I pay attention primarily to the "quality" of the questions/answers/posts.
> Quantitative values are secondary



HEISENBERGI must say I am intrigued by this. It's very welcoming to have staff so keenly interested i quality. Well met sir. It is a pleasure to meet you. I consider myself a novice at best but hopefully I can contribute and help somebody out there. Referring to the "target audience", who is that, if I may ask? Or rather, what is your mission statement in regards to this site?


----------



## HEISENBERG

WalterWhiteNH3 said:


> I must say I am intrigued by this. It's very welcoming to have staff so keenly interested i quality. Well met sir. It is a pleasure to meet you. I consider myself a novice at best but hopefully I can contribute and help somebody out there. Referring to the "target audience", who is that, if I may ask? Or rather, what is your mission statement in regards to this site?



WalterWhiteNH3
You can try taking part in our Vendor control program. If you do well, I promise to give you access to RC


----------



## holamen

Hey I hope that I will get a access to rc section because I am the guy who can't attach files to the posts but in these rlly important things like producing selling I know what is to do


----------



## khundongdong

any hope on getting access to the rc session please?


----------



## caos420

i dont have too much knowledge and im new by here but im starting now in this bussiness now and will contribute with my experience soon, would be very helpful to get access to this section


----------



## Lamorak

HEISENBERG said:


> To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
> The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
> Write applications for an invitation here.



HEISENBERGWell I've been searching for information here during 2 days more or less but I just created my account, I hope that in a future I enter into the RC section, with this message, I send my welcome greeting


----------



## chazchaz

i would like to find it as well


----------



## chazchaz

i woud pay


----------



## LittleFlame

Hello,

I am requesting access to the RC's section and I am committed to getting involved in the life of the forum and bringing my knowledge to those who may need it. 
I am very happy to have found this forum, it seems to be exactly what I have been looking for for quite some time. I might stay here for a long time.


----------



## HEISENBERG

LittleFlame said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am requesting access to the RC's section and I am committed to getting involved in the life of the forum and bringing my knowledge to those who may need it.
> I am very happy to have found this forum, it seems to be exactly what I have been looking for for quite some time. I might stay here for a long time.



LittleFlameStay with us by contributing to the forum. And then you will receive an invitation to RC.


chazchaz said:


> i woud pay


Wrote to you.


----------



## LittleFlame

HEISENBERG said:


> Stay with us by contributing to the forum. And then you will receive an invitation to RC.
> 
> Wrote to you.



HEISENBERG
That's fair.


----------



## Nefa

Hello, i came here from dread ,i was an active seller in my country until now...im having a hard time with chemistry but i,ve read some of your forums about making some of noids and really got my interest.If im accepted i will try and be helpfull with the comunity if my experiments succeed


----------



## MethSpawner

Greetings!
I am interested in learning the craft of synthetic cannabinoid manufacture .I apply to get access.Hope to be an active participant of this forum and contribute as much as i can and is in my knowledge.


----------



## chazchaz

I can't wait to learn more and to give back to the community


----------



## PossumKid

Whew! I sure hope I make the cut.
I also got a good few synths I wish to do, and maybe y'all can help!
Sandmeyer reaction of GABA to GHB is my next project. I was thinking attempting it on phenibut, as well.
Extraction of Voacagine and it's dimers from Voa. A. bark, and then conversion to ibogaine seems surprisingly easy. 
Fermentation of kava root with Aspergillus oryzae mold is another thing I've been working on and off for a while. It converts the starches into sugars, which could then be allowed to become ethanol via dual fermentation. The former at least makes the stuff more palatable, though the main point behind the process is that I've noticed a difference in subjective effects, which I feels suggests bio-conversion of kavalactones & such.
Oh yea. Homemade cannabinoids from your everyday cooking oils.

Once I get my funds together & am able to afford to start some projects, I'll be sure to post up some stuff!


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 4, 2021)

To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
Write applications for an invitation here.


----------



## halohydrin (Mar 24, 2022)

I hope I can join the RC section soon! Got some synthesis methods for exotic chemicals I'd like to share.


----------



## HEISENBERG

halohydrin said:


> I hope I can join the RC section soon! Got some synthesis methods for exotic chemicals I'd like to share.



halohydrinYou can share them with our experts, if your techniques are worthy of this section, you will get access.


----------



## halohydrin

HEISENBERG said:


> You can share them with our experts, if your techniques are worthy of this section, you will get access.



HEISENBERGPM'd you one of the things I'd like to share!


----------



## HEISENBERG

halohydrin said:


> PM'd you one of the things I'd like to share!



halohydrinI will give you access to the section


----------



## iamcovid

what do i need to do to get invited to RC section??


----------



## dark_side_of_chemistry

I am applying for access. I hope to be an active participant in this forum and contribute as much as I can and to the best of my knowledge. I am constantly developing and I have a lot of ideas to improve my work, etc. I will be happy to share them, and I hope that I will also get a lot of answers from other colleagues on this forum.


----------



## HEISENBERG

Badbadyl said:


> I am applying for access. I hope to be an active participant in this forum and contribute as much as I can and to the best of my knowledge. I am constantly developing and I have a lot of ideas to improve my work, etc. I will be happy to share them, and I hope that I will also get a lot of answers from other colleagues on this forum.



BadbadylYou do not qualify for free access at this time.


----------



## dark_side_of_chemistry

HEISENBERG said:


> You do not qualify for free access at this time.



HEISENBERGwhat do i have to do to meet the conditions?


----------



## HEISENBERG

Badbadyl said:


> what do i have to do to meet the conditions?



BadbadylStay tuned, contribute to the development of the forum.


----------



## Gale

May I have access to the RC section?


----------



## HEISENBERG

Gale said:


> May I have access to the RC section?



GaleIt's too early to tell, but you're off to a good start.


----------



## Dimitry_Mendeleev

hey Saying your Name "Heisenberg". would you please give me access for RC section.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Apr 4, 2022)

Dimitry_Mendeleev said:


> hey Saying your Name "Heisenberg". would you please give me access for RC section.



Dimitry_MendeleevCurrently, only willing to give you access on a fee basis ($1000).


----------



## Dimitry_Mendeleev

HEISENBERG said:


> Currently, only willing to give you access on a fee basis ($1000).



HEISENBERGok then will wait for free access .


----------



## runforestrun

HEISENBERG said:


> Currently, only willing to give you access on a fee basis ($1000).



HEISENBERG
how do i pay the fee for access ?


----------



## HEISENBERG

runforestrun said:


> how do i pay the fee for access ?



runforestrunBTC?


----------



## ACAB

I would have far too much respect to ask for admission now and hold myself back with it also, there is still enough what I can learn here otherwise.
I also just wanted to say thank you for that!


----------



## drenigma

Hi,
I am new hear  hmm
Could u tell me wom many +++ i need to access to this section?

Regards
dr. enigma


----------



## HEISENBERG

drenigma said:


> Hi,
> I am new hear  hmm
> Could u tell me wom many +++ i need to access to this section?
> 
> ...



drenigma Currently, only willing to give you access on a fee basis ($1000).


----------



## Mathys

HEISENBERG said:


> To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
> The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
> Write applications for an invitation here.



HEISENBERGHi, its my first time here and I really appreciate your work here 
I would like to know how I can get into this RC Section, because I‘m interested in chemistry and other sciences.
Thanks a lot


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 4, 2021)

To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
Write applications for an invitation here.


----------



## JeanCloudvanDame (Apr 10, 2022)

Is the content in this rc-section *all synthesis topics only* or are RC suppliers also shared?


----------



## DavidDavison2021

I would like access to the RC section!


----------



## cyb3r0

Hello my friend, I am honored to ask you for an invitation to see the wonderful section of this wonderful forum


----------



## HEISENBERG

JeanCloudvanDame said:


> Is the content in this rc-section *all synthesis topics only* or are RC suppliers also shared?



JeanCloudvanDameOnly syntheses are described in the section


DavidDavison2021 said:


> I would like access to the RC section!


Currently, only willing to give you access on a fee basis ($1000).


cyb3r0 said:


> Hello my friend, I am honored to ask you for an invitation to see the wonderful section of this wonderful forum


You have been granted access


----------



## panzbudcom23

Is possibile put me in RC chemicals i Lost my frist password im panzbudcom.. thanks a lot this Is new profile


----------



## 00000000

I would like to get read permissions. I cant contribute much anyway.


----------



## Crackback22

HEISENBERG said:


> To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
> The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
> Write applications for an invitation here.



HEISENBERGI’d like to apply for access


----------



## shitfacejoe

hello may i have access to rc please ive been in business for 8 years and now im broke because of chinese ban im desprate


----------



## blackchip

hello, i am very inspired by the work of the administration continuing the work of the hive and giving access of information for free. i believe this site will benefit many people.


----------



## kingkunta400

Hello my friend, I am honored to ask you for an invitation to see the wonderful section of this wonderful forum


----------



## dark_side_of_chemistry

*hello, did i already deserve access to the rc section?*


----------



## PINTXPC88

HEISENBERG said:


> To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
> The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
> Write applications for an invitation here.



HEISENBERGI need to access to rc section...im looking strong noids from long time since china ban noids..


----------



## ability444

HEISENBERG said:


> To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
> The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
> Write applications for an invitation here.



HEISENBERGI’m hoping to get an invite and be a participating member in this community!


----------



## HEISENBERG

ability444 said:


> I’m hoping to get an invite and be a participating member in this community!



ability444


PINTOPC88 said:


> I need to access to rc section...im looking strong noids from long time since china ban noids..





kingkunta400 said:


> Hello my friend, I am honored to ask you for an invitation to see the wonderful section of this wonderful forum



You can only get access on a paid basis at this time. ($1000 BTC)


Badbadyl said:


> *hello, did i already deserve access to the rc section?*


Yes, but first you need to understand that all forum postings should be done in English. Get your posts in order and write to me, get access.


----------



## ability444

HEISENBERG said:


> You can only get access on a paid basis at this time. ($1000 BTC)
> 
> Yes, but first you need to understand that all forum postings should be done in English. Get your posts in order and write to me, get access.



HEISENBERGThat’s a ridiculous price… why so high?


----------



## HEISENBERG

ability444 said:


> That’s a ridiculous price… why so high?



ability444$1000 is not much for the information that is in this section. For example, some users above have confirmed that the section has information about synthesizing legal cannabinoid. The recipe for this synthesis itself is worth hundreds of thousands of dollars.


----------



## DeepSpace9

I would like to see the RC section


----------



## MrSung

Hello Admin Heisenberg, i applied earlier to get access to the RC section but i wasn`t due by then but now i am, i am kindly requesting your permission. As i said earlier on, i am here to stay.


----------



## theoldphoebe

Hello, I've been looking for such a place to discuss RC and I'm delighted to be here. Could I please get access? Thanks


----------



## PossumKid

I would like an invitation, pretty please


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 4, 2021)

To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
Write applications for an invitation here.


----------



## Mazerakam (Apr 29, 2022)

Hope I can access soon to the RC zone.
I really want to make my own labs, synthesis noids. it's a too promising substance to not be so interested.
Thanks if you invite me, I want to be a part of your RC family <3
Because I will never had $1000 to buy an access.. I can't, really..
I just want to synthesis old stuff, whatever if it's legal or not


----------



## goodrc9

Hello heisenberg, I would like to get access. Thanks you so much


----------



## HEISENBERG

Paid access costs $1000

To get free access, you must contribute to the forum.


----------



## Navarroalfredo007

Hi i like to obtain acceso to the rc section .i try to participate the More possible with the forum


----------



## nomad

Applying for access. I run a RC vendor list with 80k views on it as of right now (and have been for two years) with the purpose of identifying scam vendors and keeping the community safe. Many of our members are chemists and I'm sure would love to poke their head around in here.

I try to be active and contribute when I can, but it's generally just lurking when I'm not signed in. Anyway, this section has my interest the most, and would love to take a peek.

For more information on the list (I think I may have talked with you about it before?) feel free to PM.


----------



## HEISENBERG

nomad said:


> Applying for access. I run a RC vendor list with 80k views on it as of right now (and have been for two years) with the purpose of identifying scam vendors and keeping the community safe. Many of our members are chemists and I'm sure would love to poke their head around in here.
> 
> I try to be active and contribute when I can, but it's generally just lurking when I'm not signed in. Anyway, this section has my interest the most, and would love to take a peek.
> 
> For more information on the list (I think I may have talked with you about it before?) feel free to PM.



nomadYes, we've probably talked about this before. We would be happy to cooperate and invite your list vendors to our forum. It would be a very significant contribution to the development of the forum.


----------



## GustavoFring

Hi! I would be thrilled to receive such an invitation!


----------



## abbadon

Hello everyone. Just found this great forum some days ago. And i will spend time here, daily. Because very informative. I ask for access to RC section after a while.


----------



## Hatermade

I would like access to the rc section if possible. Ty


----------



## Microogata

Hi, I'd like to access the section if that's possible, I want to synthesize. Thanks a lot


----------



## Bazooka90

Hi,I apply to get access in the rc section. I hope I will receive the invitation soon.i will do my best to be active in this forum. Regards


----------



## abbadon

Hello HEISENBERG
Am i alreadyallowed to join the rc section?
regards


----------



## ASheSChem

if I have access to it one day, I would like to have the doors opened to me


----------



## abbadon

ASheSChem said:


> if I have access to it one day, I would like to have the doors opened to me



ASheSChemme too.


----------



## Hector

I would like to access the RC section, please and thank you!


----------



## M3thodman

Just like to say hello and I appreciate the opportunity to be able to earn my way into the RC section. Looking to learn what I can from the more seasoned guys and get back into things in a much cleaner and larger scale. Thanks Again.


----------



## Hailstorm

Interested in the RC section. Contributed.


----------



## SweetStoner420

HEISENBERG said:


> To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
> The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
> Write applications for an invitation here.



HEISENBERGI know I’m new and not active much yet but I would love to get access to the RC I would love to start learning more about them


----------



## boeing

HI, how can i access to RC section, I am very interestd.


----------



## HEISENBERG

boeing said:


> HI, how can i access to RC section, I am very interestd.



boeingYou can buy it, it costs $1000


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 4, 2021)

To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
Write applications for an invitation here.


----------



## boeing (May 23, 2022)

HEISENBERG said:


> You can buy it, it costs $1000



HEISENBERGokay. ill think about it.


----------



## Fring

hello!

would be very interested in the RC'S area application, is that possible?
tnx


----------



## HEISENBERG

Fring said:


> hello!
> 
> would be very interested in the RC'S area application, is that possible?
> tnx



FringThe conditions for gaining access to RC have been described above many times.


----------



## Hatermade

HEISENBERG said:


> You will get access as soon as you become a seller on the forum.



HEISENBERGI read the directions for gaining access to rc section but I wanted to ask about the statement about leave the application here, (application?) And I have to bend here to gain access? I am a vendor but I am just he's stent on vending to members of they are new


----------



## Hatermade

xiluh said:


> I'm from indonesia by the way..
> Nice to meet u all



xiluhLikewise


----------



## HEISENBERG

chianne30 said:


> I read the directions for gaining access to rc section but I wanted to ask about the statement about leave the application here, (application?) And I have to bend here to gain access? I am a vendor but I am just he's stent on vending to members of they are new



chianne30You are not a seller on our forum. But stay tuned, you are close to getting access for free.


----------



## ASheSChem

HEISENBERG said:


> you are close to getting access for free.



HEISENBERG
@HEISENBERG and me ? :3


----------



## HEISENBERG

ASheSChem said:


> @HEISENBERG and me ? :3



ASheSChemmaybe


----------



## Hatermade

HEISENBERG said:


> You are not a seller on our forum. But stay tuned, you are close to getting access for free.



HEISENBERGYes sir ....I appreciate that.


----------



## fibinachi

I just want to say, when I found this forum, I lit up, because Ive been looking for a chemistry based forum on active substances for years. There was a huge gap from the hive and rhodium til now. In addition to learning all I can about the synthesis of active substances, and contributing wherever and whenever I can, research chemicals happen to be my true area of interest. I have experience with a number of research chemicals, and everyday I spend some time perusing the available shops and note which sellers can still be trusted and which have started scamming. Ill say this, this last two years, the whole scene has taken a major hit. It feels like the ratio of scammers to real vendors is increasing daily, and with the relatively recent take down of some of the most notable remaining Chinese vendors, things are in flux. Add to that reddit banning a number of sub-reddits due to sourcing, or rarechems being taken over by hackers, I'm just happy to find a new home regarding my hobby.
Eager to learn everything I can, earn my keep, and contribute.


----------



## Cilicia

HEISENBERG said:


> To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
> The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
> Write applications for an invitation here.



HEISENBERGI'm still brand new but would love access


----------



## awesomesteaks

HEISENBERG said:


> To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
> The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
> Write applications for an invitation here.



HEISENBERGHello to everyone, id like to be invited to the RC section, im a newie but i will try to stay active and study a lot! im extremly interested in learning chemistry and ways to make precursors to precursors, thank you for this forum and valuable information.


----------



## eduardo salamanca

Until recently I thought knowledge did not even have a solid definition in this day and age anymore, seeing that you can get almost any information from the internet. But since I got interested in drugs I have seen that there are lots of hidden syntheses and methods for producing drugs (not just on this forum), that you can't get on the internet. At first I was not happy about this because that meant I couldn't just search up any drug and get the best method for making it. But then I realized that it could be a good thing. Other than lots of people making low-grade-potentially dangerous drugs, since everyone can be the most informed about everything, society often gets very polarized and it was quite demoralizing for me, when I wanted to do research on a topic, knowing that all the information was already out there. The fact that there is information about drugs out there, destined only to be gotten by the most brilliant chemists, gives me hope. Also it adds a very mystic aspect to chemistry, which I think is quite fun.


----------



## matbuhahah202

Where is this RC section, been looking for it all over. is it hidden for members that are not invited?


----------



## Saymynamehsb

matbuhahah202 said:


> Where is this RC section, been looking for it all over. is it hidden for members that are not invited?



matbuhahah202It’s on the forums page, with name “Research Chemicals”.


----------



## matbuhahah202

Saymynamehsb said:


> It’s on the forums page, with name “Research Chemicals”.



SaymynamehsbAhh, thank you very much.


----------



## woohoo

What's in the RC section? I would like to see.
I saw almost any drug structure since research chemicals was appeared, i think i will see something what i saw before.


----------



## abbadon

Hi, HEISENBERG
Am i already able to get access to the RC section?


----------



## HEISENBERG

abbadon said:


> Hi, HEISENBERG
> Am i already able to get access to the RC section?



abbadonGreetings. No, you can't yet, I don't see that you've contributed enough to the forum to do so.


----------



## HEISENBERG

But you can always purchase access.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 4, 2021)

To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
Write applications for an invitation here.


----------



## TheDiscoking (Jun 23, 2022)

Is it still possible to gain access to the RC section through participating and contributing in the fourms/groups? I do not have a lot of knowledge about chemistry but I know a lot about drugs and some pharmacology.


----------



## HEISENBERG

TheDiscoking said:


> Is it still possible to gain access to the RC section through participating and contributing in the fourms/groups? I do not have a lot of knowledge about chemistry but I know a lot about drugs and some pharmacology.



TheDiscokingYes, this is always relevant. About 20 people have access to the section and only 2 or 3 people have bought that access.


----------



## Bigskin7

Hey, hopefully I can get an invite to the rc section in the near future. I hope to be able to contribute here more soon about synthetic noids


----------



## TheDiscoking

I have learned a lot already and I find the chemistry amazing. I’m new to chemistry besides a class in high school so I’ve been watching you tube.


----------



## gameon

I apply to get access,


----------



## Bigskin

This is sort ofa repost here, can't get access to my old account. I am very interested in joining the rc section. I gave many years experience in the wholesale supply of cannabinoids and other rc's, I am looking for new sources for reagents and new synthesis methods and hope to contribute to the amazing community here


----------



## Selassi

Goodafternoon,
I would like to apply for the RC-section.
I have done many different kinds of synthesis also synths from RCs like for example 3cmc.
I share knowledge, help people with their synths and i am active here.


----------



## HEISENBERG

Selassi said:


> Goodafternoon,
> I would like to apply for the RC-section.
> I have done many different kinds of synthesis also synths from RCs like for example 3cmc.
> I share knowledge, help people with their synths and i am active here.



SelassiWelcome. Check it out. Access granted.


----------



## woohoo

Can i get access?


----------



## Selassi

HEISENBERG said:


> Welcome. Check it out. Access granted.



HEISENBERGGreat, thanks a lot


----------



## HEISENBERG

woohoo said:


> Can i get access?



woohooYou are very close to it.


----------



## c69c

I know I'm new and I don't post really unless I have something important to say. I've had high school chemistry but am pretty much self taught and constantly learning. I've done many rp/i's and dd well and now I'm learning how many other ways are possible.im requesting admittance to r/c to further my learning if allowed and ill get more active as I get more comfortable here. Plz&tyvm


----------



## Charlenedelarosa

HEISENBERG said:


> To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
> The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
> Write applications for an invitation here.



HEISENBERGIll be so honest im literally in need for a real honest source for the strongest cannabinoids possible to ship uk... 
im not the most knowledgable in this but im very eager to learn.. 
thanks in advance


----------



## PINTXPC88

Since the beginning of my relationship with you, I have been very interested in accessing the rc section. I kindly request your permission to access it. I have gained a lot of knowledge from this forum so far. I was eager to expand it. As long as this forum is active Would love to be a member here


----------



## chemistrydude

Hello can i get access to RC?


----------



## orgasmatron

yep, if I can get advice on how often one has to post to be entitled for access ( or is it about quality? )
Is the payment a way to get access without the work or is it necessary but not sufficient? To me, it seems like the former is so.
Thank you


----------



## HEISENBERG

orgasmatron said:


> yep, if I can get advice on how often one has to post to be entitled for access ( or is it about quality? )
> Is the payment a way to get access without the work or is it necessary but not sufficient? To me, it seems like the former is so.
> Thank you



orgasmatron
It's not the frequency of posting that matters, it's the quality. Yes, payment gives instant access forever.


----------



## Beeber

Am I eligible to participate? I want to join RC
Thank you very much for your great platform and knowledge.


----------



## bigusdickus

RC me boys! Please! Don't worry I'm not here to steal 'recipies' (lol) I am interested in the science of novel synthetic pathways to psychoactive compounds. I'm that cool! Really!

.... why would I pay when I can contribute ? Is that not more valuable?


----------



## JustFuckMyShitUpFam

That feel when I wanna access it so bad im about to rope myself

JK


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 4, 2021)

To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
Write applications for an invitation here.


----------



## xoxo2.0 (Sep 8, 2022)

@HEISENBERG can you expand what we actually have in RC section. just curious to know, i read the description but it was not clear enough.


----------



## HEISENBERG

xoxo2.0 said:


> @HEISENBERG can you expand what we actually have in RC section. just curious to know, i read the description but it was not clear enough.



xoxo2.0I gave you access to this section of the forum. Please write your opinion of it here afterwards.


----------



## mr_pabloemilio

hey heisenberg nice to see u again, i would like to see the rc section


----------



## Phoneix73

hello, I want to access the rc section, I am a methamphetamine manufacturer


----------



## xoxo2.0

HELLO @HEISENBERG can to tell how do i access it.


----------



## HEISENBERG

xoxo2.0 said:


> HELLO @HEISENBERG can to tell how do i access it.



xoxo2.0You already have access


----------



## xoxo2.0

yeah but how do i visit it


----------



## HEISENBERG

xoxo2.0 said:


> yeah but how do i visit it



xoxo2.0


http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/b/RC/


----------



## jackson9

same, I just paid 30$ and I don't really see why


----------



## TuMacizo

HEISENBERG said:


> Hello, first of all I congratulate you for the great work you do in the forum for so much valuable information, I take the opportunity to ask for access to the RC section I hope not to be inopportune, a greeting.



HEISENBERG


----------



## KokosDreams

Is free access to the RC section still possible for active members?


----------



## HEISENBERG

KokosDreams said:


> Is free access to the RC section still possible for active members?



KokosDreamsYes, of course.


----------



## KokosDreams

HEISENBERG said:


> Yes, of course.



HEISENBERGCool. Then I would like to apply for access if that would be possible


----------



## wannabeechemist

Can I have access to RC section? am inspiring chemist and love reading both theoretical and practical articles posted here. Plus I contributed a bit with my minimal knowledge


----------



## Phoneix73

Can I have access to RC section?


----------



## HEISENBERG

wannabeechemist said:


> Can I have access to RC section? am inspiring chemist and love reading both theoretical and practical articles posted here. Plus I contributed a bit with my minimal knowledge



wannabeechemist


Phoneix73 said:


> Can I have access to RC section?





http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/membership/


----------



## MrSung

Admin i am still requesting access to the RC section. I want tocontribute my knowledge and experience.


----------



## TotalSynthesis

ooh, this is something i really would like to get in too...


----------



## Waltershite2022

I have limited knowledge of chemistry so to speak but good experience in synthesis of BMK to A oil 
Always keen to learn more and improve on my process

Would love access to the Rc section to learn some new techniques


----------



## sizofrexx

I would like an invitation. thanks


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 4, 2021)

To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
Write applications for an invitation here.


----------



## ASheSChem (Oct 17, 2022)

you are so cute


----------



## Lilred

Heis'n please send access to read would be saving me years. Please Sir


----------



## GOUPIL

Hello Heinsenberg! 
I want an access to the RC section ! tell me if i can or not!


----------



## Cypherdelic

Good day, I would love to have access to the RC section. Hopefully I can contribute to the knowledge base here with my experience.


----------



## kenward890

HEISENBERG said:


> To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
> The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
> Write applications for an invitation here.



HEISENBERGI am het


HEISENBERG said:


> To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
> The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
> Write applications for an invitation here.


i am here in desperate attempt to try and learn the chemistry to be able to synthesize my own synthetic cannabanoids. i have been ripped off left right and center trying to abtain decent consistant product. been viewing all the content feom a far for some time but i think its time for me too start to engage with this fast growing amazing informative forum!!


----------



## $DirtyRed$

id love to gain access to rc section,i have alot of knowledge of cannaboids would love to learn more


----------



## cockysavage

I apply to get access ,really like this site and hoping to learn more thanks very much


----------



## Hank Schrader

I want to apply to join the RC.
I am a chemist with extensive experience, I also have author's developments on the synthesis of cannabinoids, which I am ready to share.
I have skills in the synthesis of various cannabinoids.
For example: FUB-JWH-018, 5F-MDMB-PINACA, 5F-CUMYL-PINAC, etc...
The experience is not limited to cannabinoids.
Opiates, stimulants and psychedelics have also been worked out for years.


----------



## Whatnowtodowhen

Hey there I'm new here and very keen to check out the rc section can I please have access?


----------



## ImOut

Hi @HEISENBERG

I would like to apply for access to the RC Section.

I am active on the forum. I have successfully synthesized Amphetamines through the NaBH4/CuCl2 route and published some of my progressess and answered questions.

I am currently in discussion with @G.Patton who is helping me synthesize ICE through d-methamphetamine.

I am also your first verified Amphetamine supplier.

Best regards


----------



## HEISENBERG

ImOut said:


> Hi @HEISENBERG
> 
> I would like to apply for access to the RC Section.
> 
> ...



ImOutInvited you to the RC


----------



## Katty Korner

I'm not too helpful or busy here, but I am going to ask to be admitted, as the worst is that you say no!


----------



## smallworker

Hi Heisenberg,
Im reading a lot on the forum last 6 months 
Few times i have another nicknames.
I have a lot experenence with production of a oil freebase (formic/forma way) 
And i have steady production met with al/hg and seperating d and l. 

For havr acces to the rc section i would be happy 
I can make photo reportage off my production seperating d and l and final product if it is neccerarry 

Thankyou for helping


----------



## JustFuckMyShitUpFam

God damn I went through your post history @Hank Schrader and you must have a 300 iq seriously.

I’d love access to it too, but I am here because I was hit with cancer in my early 20’s and got hooked on opis and am in my late 20’s now and heroin and general weak EU opioids wont do shit for me, so unfortunately I have to look for Rc’s or others


----------



## Hank Schrader

JustFuckMyShitUpFam said:


> God damn I went through your post history @Hank Schrader and you must have a 300 iq seriously.
> 
> I’d love access to it too, but I am here because I was hit with cancer in my early 20’s and got hooked on opis and am in my late 20’s now and heroin and general weak EU opioids wont do shit for me, so unfortunately I have to look for Rc’s or others



JustFuckMyShitUpFamAs I understand it, it is difficult to get access to the RC section here. My knowledge probably doesn't matter. 
In any case, thank you for your faith in my iq lvl


----------



## Hank Schrader

For the productive development of the resource and the exchange of knowledge, please give me access to the RC section.
I will prepare the author's syntheses with a full explanation, which will be posted in the RC section.

My work experience in the drug industry and production is over 18 years.


----------



## HEISENBERG

Hank Schrader said:


> For the productive development of the resource and the exchange of knowledge, please give me access to the RC section.
> I will prepare the author's syntheses with a full explanation, which will be posted in the RC section.
> 
> My work experience in the drug industry and production is over 18 years.



Hank SchraderYour production is really impressive. I will give you access to RC with your first successfully completed sale on the forum.


----------



## Heisenberg5994

I am requesting to apply for access. Much appreciated


----------



## ratbatkat

hello sir ı am growing marijuanna but low thc.. ım living turkey ı dont find cannabioid ı wanna make mysel but ı dont connect.. ı dont have money please help me in rc acces room ı am high school student ı wanna make money please


----------



## ymaaah

Hi, idk if I can enter into the RC section but I am an active member, I posted 2 synthesis and I have a lot of synthesises to share !


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 4, 2021)

To get access, you must be an active participant in the forum. In the RC section, we publish the most valuable works. For example, the synthesis of a legal cannabinoid (WoW!).
The most active users of the forum will have the right to issue an invite to someone else.
Write applications for an invitation here.


----------



## kızılkos (Saturday at 11:08 PM)

Hello my friend, I am honored to ask you for an invitation to see the wonderful section of this wonderful forum


----------



## itsRude

Hello everyone, I'm here for a long time, I'm a good reader but I did not contribute this forum yet... sorry.
But I would love to see the RC section if that makes sense. Also I'll work hard to contribute.


----------

